# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Hoeveelheid röntgenstraling nog verder terugdringen

## Leontien

De dosis straling die patiënten per röntgenonderzoek oplopen in Nederland, kan lager. Wel doen we het in vergelijking met de meeste andere Europese landen goed. Dat stellen onderzoekers van het Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu (RIVM).

Voor bijvoorbeeld CT-scans van de buik en een doorlichting van de maag en darmen wordt in Groot-Brittannië een lager stralingsniveau gebruikt dan in Nederland.

Omdat mensen in Nederland steeds meer medische onderzoeken ondergaan waarbij röntgenstraling wordt gebruikt, is het van belang om de dosis straling per onderzoek zo laag mogelijk te houden. Elke keer dat iemand wordt blootgesteld aan röntgenstralen, bestaat namelijk de kans dat lichaamscellen beschadigd worden, wat dan weer kan leiden tot kanker.

Het RIVM pleit ervoor dat alle ziekenhuizen zich houden aan landelijke richtlijnen over de gebruikte dosis straling. ''Nu bepalen ziekenhuizen vaak zelf de dosis straling die ze gebruiken voor een onderzoek. Als radiologen hierover overleggen, kunnen ze leren van elkaars beste ervaringen'', aldus Slaper. ''Het is zaak dat ziekenhuizen samen blijven kijken waar er nog winst te boeken valt.''

Volgens de onderzoekers is het ook belangrijk dat in de opleiding van radiologen en radiologisch laboranten aandacht besteed wordt aan de mogelijkheden om stralingsdoses terug te dringen.

Vin jij het goed dat er landelijke richtlijnen hiervoor komen?

----------


## biljartbal

Onzin,
Lees het boekje "Stralingstkort".
Als stelling wordt aangenomen dat het van belang is om de dosis straling per onderzoek zo laag mogelijk moet worden gehouden. Echter in het boekje staat beschrven dat wij wellicht te weinig straling krijgen. Ga dit eerst maar eens verder bekijken alvorens bang te worden van straling.

----------

